
Ask HN: Remote/Global Work - tawjob
I am an exFANG senior sw engineer living out of US    due to things out of my control(family, health and finally covid). I got offers with in US but nothing pure Remote or should I say Global. What is the best way to get a Global&#x2F;Remote job?
Do YC startups accept developers out of US?
Can having a LLC in US or with in the country you are in helps to find a pure remote&#x2F;global job?
Why a developer can make more than quarter million dollars in US but nothing when out of US with the same skill set and contribution chance?
======
davidajackson
The best way to get a remote job is to only talk to remote companies. Filter
the Who Is Hiring monthly post here on HN or Work At A Startup
([https://www.workatastartup.com/](https://www.workatastartup.com/)) by
remote. I don't know about bigger job boards but this works with startups. And
when you start interviewing, have good answers for how you have been/will be
effective at working remotely. A lot of employers ask about communication and
productivity so make sure you mention those.

~~~
tawjob
I did this and majority of them returned with a fixed email like I was
filtered out by an automation. I do believe majority of them are US only with
same time zone preference. I got an offer which wanted me to work as low as
$10hr, the way they interact was unprofessional with disrespect. I do not mind
starting with a lower rate if I know they will raise it when they see the
value in a short period of time.The people who I worked with before keep
saying you should be hired blink of a eye but no luck for getting interviews
for out of US jobs. Same resume recently let me get two big offers for US only
positions so I am highly puzzled where am I doing wrong and start to become
demotivated.

~~~
davidajackson
I think the markets aren't amazing right now, but that shouldn't deter you.
Getting a job is not really a numbers game in a good market but right now it
seems more competitive than typically. The more quality applications you're
submitting the more you'll weed out those "We'll pay you under market to start
but you'll get to work your way up!" kind of offers. How many are you applying
to each week?

Also if you find an interesting startup (that's not too big yet) see if you
can find the founders' emails and email them directly in detail about why you
want to join and what you bring. Then negotiate/bring remote into those early
conversations once they see you bring value to the table.

~~~
tawjob
I applied total of 15 so far. Now I am sending emails pre checking their
remote working possibility by explaining my story. May be I should wait for
starlink which can create remote job opportunities for people like me when out
of US.

~~~
davidajackson
Nice, quality over quantity of course, but I would apply to a lot more if you
want to weed out lower offers. You can try to get 2 offers and use that as
negotiating leverage. Applying to more will allow you to simply ignore/skip
companies that aren't paying good rates.

~~~
tawjob
Thank you David with all of your helps! I will start applying more. Would you
mind having a chat offline?

Did you heard anybody getting hired out of US by a YC backed startup, I am
asking this to narrow my search and focus. In the past I seen job posts to
hire somebody on visa and when you apply it is almost clear you will not be
hired but will lose time. Are there similar things I need to watch out? Some
companies are looking same timezone or at least 4 hour overlap, do you think
promising 4 hour overlap can help if it is written in cover letter? Is there a
way to get help from a recruiter or some sort of an agency?

------
tawjob
Are there any essays about this from PG?

~~~
tawjob
All questions are for real, would prefer a simple comment with no to a down
vote.

~~~
tawjob
Go a head with more down votes this will show your quality of helping other
people, I am sure when it comes to talk about it you have tons to say.

